# Bowen Therapist Devon



## Iwantakitten (4 February 2017)

Any recommendations for a Bowen therapist who covers Devon? The lady I used to use has moved away and although she still covers the county, it is not as often, so can't be as flexible as she used to be with appointments.


----------



## Beausmate (5 February 2017)

If you are anywhere near Red Post, there are details for someone there.  Can't remember if it's a notice on the board, leaflet or both. I'll try to remember to have a look the next time I'm in there.


----------



## Iwantakitten (5 February 2017)

Thanks, I'm really close to Redpost but it's in the wrong direction for most things for me so don't go there very much. But if I can find an excuse for a trip!


----------



## Beausmate (5 February 2017)

Apparently, the cafe is very good..


----------



## supertramp (5 February 2017)

Try Carolyne Allanson-Bailey, she's very good, and the Horse's loved her.


----------



## Iwantakitten (5 February 2017)

Oh! I've had her before and she was fab but I'd forgotten her name. Thanks supertramp I'll give her a call.


----------

